# Perseid Meteor Shower



## sarallyn (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone having any luck? I'll be going back out in a couple of hours, but no luck catching any so far. I've seen quite a few, though.
I have to stick to 30s exposures, otherwise I'm sure I would have gotten something so far.


----------



## supraman215 (Aug 11, 2010)

why not try bulb mode?


----------



## Andy5D (Aug 12, 2010)

tonite around 11 is supost to be the best time for it , they where saying 1 ever half a sec


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 12, 2010)

Can't do bulb if I have nothing to hold down the shutter for an extended period of time...



Andy5D said:


> tonite around 11 is supost to be the best time for it , they where saying 1 ever half a sec



Expecting showers over here... bleh


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 12, 2010)

I might try capturing this tonight!


also, it looks like you got an airplane!


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 12, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> also, it looks like you got an airplane!



Yup, they're kinda a b*tch


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 12, 2010)

just tell people it's a meteor with turrets or something.


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 12, 2010)

So, is it tonight or was it last night?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 12, 2010)

it's supposed to peak last night and tonight.  60+ per hour.


----------



## golfnwench (Aug 12, 2010)

I've never tried to shoot the Perseid, but I've seen so many times. The shooting stars are so fleeting.  I'm a newbie here, but is it possible that with a 30, the shooting stars are actually disappearing, through their movement?


----------



## supraman215 (Aug 12, 2010)

sarallyn said:


> Can't do bulb if I have nothing to hold down the shutter for an extended period of time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it's like old school bulb. I haven't tried it yet check the manual, but I remember reading on this site on someones post you click to open the shutter then click to close.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 12, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> sarallyn said:
> 
> 
> > Can't do bulb if I have nothing to hold down the shutter for an extended period of time...
> ...


That's only with a wireless remote.

Without a remote, you have to hold it down.

Wired remotes have a slide lock to hold it down.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 12, 2010)

overcast. eh




robertwsimpson said:


> just tell people it's a meteor with turrets or something.



ahahaha



golfnwench said:


> I've never tried to shoot the Perseid, but I've seen so many times. The shooting stars are so fleeting.  I'm a newbie here, but is it possible that with a 30, the shooting stars are actually disappearing, through their movement?



unless it's very small it should be able to show up



O|||||||O said:


> supraman215 said:
> 
> 
> > sarallyn said:
> ...



right, right. then you unfortunately get camera shake.


----------

